# Lotion and Cream Calculator



## MikeInPdx (Jul 22, 2009)

....


----------



## Deda (Jul 22, 2009)

Thank you!  Can't wait to look at it.  Does is calculate HLB?


----------



## MikeInPdx (Jul 22, 2009)

No...nothing that fancy yet. But it does error check your proportions and turns the numbers red if you're off.


----------



## Vinca Leaf (Jul 22, 2009)

Cool!  I've been wanting to *try* this, and now I can!


----------



## dagmar88 (Jul 22, 2009)

So nice of you to share, you're the best, Mike!


----------



## angbaby4974 (Jul 22, 2009)

you ROCK!  I hate math terribly!!!  You are the MAN!


----------



## topcat (Jul 22, 2009)

Awesome Mike, thanks so much for sharing!

Tanya


----------



## kittywings (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm feeling dumb tonight... what's HLB?


----------



## MikeInPdx (Jul 23, 2009)

angbaby4974 said:
			
		

> you ROCK!  I hate math terribly!!!  You are the MAN!



I can't stand math, unless I can do the math with Excel!


----------



## MikeInPdx (Jul 23, 2009)

kittywings said:
			
		

> I'm feeling dumb tonight... what's HLB?



No need to feel dumb......I had to look it up myself.

Here's a good explanation....

http://www.snowdriftfarm.com/what_is_hlb.html


----------



## Vinca Leaf (Jul 23, 2009)

MikeInPdx said:
			
		

> kittywings said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mkay....my eyes just glazed over....


----------



## MikeInPdx (Jul 23, 2009)

No need to glaze.....just use between 18-21% of your favorite oils, about 3-5% ewax, preservative according to directions, and finish it up with the liquid of your choice, be it water, water & milk, aloe juice, etc.  Just make sure you heat your liquids to 175F and hold them there for at least 15 minutes.  You should have wonderful lotion.


----------



## angbaby4974 (Jul 24, 2009)

Again, thank you so much Mike.  I just ordered some supplies from lotioncrafters & they should be here on Thursday next week.  I have a feeling I will be using your calculator ALOT


----------

